# Holiday Special Effects Videos for Projected Window Displays



## dementeddesigns (Sep 26, 2017)

Even though the "Virtual Santa in a window" has spread worldwide and is known by many, most do not realize that Halloween Special Effects Videos came into play first and there are many out there. Jon Hyers is one of the most acclaimed in the industry, being featured on the "Great Christmas Light Fight" show, and his videos are top quality. For our own haunts, we have used his special fx videos to add that extra layer of scare! He has many videos, but we like Dead Walkers FX, Ghouls FX, Haunted Windows and Halloween Clown the best! 

You can get these videos as either DVDs or as digital downloads .... visit: http://dbdecorate.com/47-holiday-video-fx for details

Jon Hyers and DBdecorate.com has partnered up to offer these videos as discounted prices... with DBdecorate.com offering these with additional coupon savings.

Also exclusively available is Halloween Effects Vol. 2 on USB Flash Drive which contains 13 terrifying special effects videos that can be played on ny Media Player or Projector capable of HD MP4 playback.

Project Haunted Scenes in your own windows at home and give people a good scare!


----------

